# K-60 go-to cutter heads?



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm still learning the nuances of drain cleaning. I've been having a lot of luck with the K-60, but I'm sure there are things I can do better.

Most of what I'm finding are roots in 4" lines. I usually try to open it up with the spade head, then follow it with the spiral cutter. I'm always concerned that I'll get (another) cable stuck with the spiral cutter. I also have the T-103 sawtooth cutter, but I don't think I've ever been overly successful with it.

What cutter heads should I look into to make my life easier?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I bought the K-60 kit, it came with about {5} auger heads I think. I purchased a few more to round out the selection.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are pictures of the auger heads for the K-60. 

Since I like tools, I wasn't content with the assortment that came with my K-60. So I bought extra ones.

I have a K-50. I also have a few useful auger heads for that machine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The bottom {2} look the same, but upon closer examination one can see that they aren't. The bottom one is a retriever head for bringing a sample back to the surface so the operator can choose the appropriate auger head for that job; the next one up is specifically designed to retrieve broken or lost sewer cables down the line.


----------



## Sterling_Craft (Feb 24, 2016)

I have an older K-1500 I recently picked up which is my first experience with a sectional. I imagine the approach would be the same as you would have using a K-60. Tommy plumber, how do you use the heads you have posted on a typical call? 

I would love to get some more cutter head recommendations and what order you like to use them in. I need to get some heads for mine and any input would really be appreciated. We work mostly with 4" drains around here and I'd love some recommendations for going after roots.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> The bottom {2} look the same, but upon closer examination one can see that they aren't. The bottom one is a retriever head for bringing a sample back to the surface so the operator can choose the appropriate auger head for that job; the next one up is specifically designed to retrieve broken or lost sewer cables down the line.


I'm not quite seeing it... I see a slight difference in the bend at the end, but that's all.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I'm not quite seeing it... I see a slight difference in the bend at the end, but that's all.















That's it; the slight bend at the end. The one with the bend pointing slightly forward, is for pulling a sample back to the operator. The other one is designed to hook onto a lost cable down the line and pull it back.


----------

